# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [XStream][String]out of memory

## Invit

Bonjour  tous,

J'utilise eclipse 3.1.0.
J'obtiens un out of memory lorsque j'essaye de rajouter une string dans une autre string obtenue par xstream.


```

```

Meme en utilisant le gc, rien n'y fait...
Il est vrai que le string xml cre par xstream est ass long :122596 ligne soit 5316925 bytes mais cela me semble trange...
J'ai bien essay de lancer eclipse avec les paramtres -vmargs -Xmx768m mais cela ne solutionne en rien le problme.
Une suggestion pour parer  ce problme?
Merci d'avance 
septentryon

----------


## Invit

Bon j'ai utilis la methode String.concat(String), cela semble rsoudre momentanment le problme de mmoire.

Je ne mets pas encore le tag [resolu], je vais attendre un peu pour savoir si le problme persiste.
septentryon

----------


## FreshVic

Salut
Pour la concatenation il est fortement recommander d'utiliser le StringBuffer et la method append.

----------


## Invit

effectivement j'ai denouveau le probleme... meme avec le concat.
Je vais essayer avec le StringBuffer

----------


## Invit

non dcidment rien ne fonctionne, meme avec le stringBuffer...
Un autre ide ?

----------


## jowo

As-tu modifi les "VM arguments" dans le "run configuration"?

----------


## Invit

J'ai essaye de lancer la commande :


```

```

J'ai aussi ajout les -vmargs -Xmx768m dans le VM argument mais il se produit un 'could not create the java virtual machine' + 'Cannot connect to VM'

----------


## jowo

Essaie de dmarrer Eclipse sans argument et test ton programme avec -Xmx128m

----------


## Invit

Voici un extrait d'un post d'un autre forum :
http://<br />
http://www-128.ibm.co...#1997496<br />
Cela solutionne probablement un des problmes li au out of memory d'eclipse:
-------------------
There is a way you can increase the timeout limit, which might help you get rid of the timeout exception.

From the main menu, select Windows->Preferences
From Preferences dialog, expand Java->Debug in the left pane In the Java->Debug section, increase the Debugger timeout (ms) from 3000 to a bigger value
-------------------

----------

